# 37 Gallon Tall FW Tank



## i_have_gas (May 23, 2010)

Stocked with :

2 Swordtails
3 Bloodfin Tetras
1 Brittlenose Albino Pleco
5 Amano Shrimp

Bunch of plants growing like nuts, which I forget their names.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow your tank is so beautiful and simple looking.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I love odd shaped tanks - thats gorgeous!


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Up until seeing your tank, I had NO interest in tall tanks - Thanks a lot for expanding my addiction


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That's definitely impressive!
Darn.. i wanna steal those Coralife Mounting Legs!!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

it looks awesome! 

A few mickey mouse molly should add to the variety 

very beautiful.


----------



## i_have_gas (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

I was going for the simple and basic look but I never expected the plants to grow that fast and large. 

Some cardinal tetras and blue shrimps are going to be added this week


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank looks great!


----------

